# Is It True?



## port4 (May 30, 2005)

Hey Hootbob. Is it true that you have a tattoo- "outbackers.com"? That's the word around the campfire.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> There only one way to tell who the real HootBob is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word


----------



## port4 (May 30, 2005)

See you In May!!! 
Steve


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Am I the only one who can't tell what this picture is because it is too dark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Its not just a Site
Outbackers.com
Its a Family


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> There only one way to tell who the real HootBob is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word
[/quote]
It's a shame they spelled "Outbackers" wrong....









Just kidding!!!









Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

WOW, now that's a commitment


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I am impressed. I know you told at the Niagara Rally your idea, but I did think it would be so soon.

Anyway it looks great







I looks like you a member for life.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

That's an iron on, right?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Its not just a Site
> Outbackers.com
> Its a Family


 You said it, Andy!


----------

